# Canon 650D vs Canon 60D  Which one to buy?



## sood1992

Many people are confused whether they should go for the new Canon 650D or the Canon 60D. 

Pinned down a full comparison between both, read here : Canon 650D vs Canon 60D  Which one to buy?


----------

